# Himesh's new role in Bollywood



## technoraja (Apr 12, 2007)

The Hit singer cum Music Director Himesh Reshammiya has come forward with a movie that is supposed to tell his story.....
The film is named 'AAP KA SUROOR - THE REAL LOVE STORY'
The film is named after his debut music album with the same name.The album had broken many collection records across the country
Ever wondered why Himesh Reshammiya ’s music videos often show him as a sad lover who is left by his woman because of some misunderstanding. And ever wondered why Himesh looks so glum all the time.
Sources close to Himesh are quoted as saying that the movie’s story is roughly based on Himesh’s own life and his romantic relationship with a girl. 

Himesh is the film’s hero. Gorgeous newcomer Riya plays his love interest.

While most of his music videos have tragic endings, Himesh is apparently not able to make up his mind whether his movie too should end on a tragic note. 

Himesh is learnt to have planned two endings for ‘Aap Ka Suroor’: a sad one and a happy one in which the lovers unite. He still has to decide which ending would be retained in the film.

The film’s climax will reportedly be very action-packed. It will feature choppers and as many as 10 BMW cars. 

Himesh has been shooting the film in Germany for last one month. After Germany, the film will be shot for 35 days in Bangkok and Singapore.

The singer-musician is apparently leaving no stone unturned to make sure that the film has good cinematic quality.

The film is being directed by Prashant Chadha.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 12, 2007)

HIMESH ROCKS  

I guess this film will be blockbuster ...The music is going to release on 15 April...More on www.himesh-reshammiya.com/blog


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 12, 2007)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...aap ka suroor...I hate Himesh.. His film will be a flop...


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 12, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...aap ka suroor...I hate Himesh.. His film will be a flop...



i also hate himash gayshamia.....but i dont think that his film be a flop....cuz ppl r crazy bout him......


----------



## jamyang312 (Apr 12, 2007)

waise even i dont think it will be a flop,,,but ,,,u neva know,,


----------



## outlaw (Apr 12, 2007)

i hate that guy

SICK  F*^*in  LOSER - wanns people to think he's some kinda hero

wont even let his ex-gal live in peace - he wanns to ruin her life by makin a movie... only in his prespective 

sonofab17ch


----------



## ambandla (Apr 12, 2007)

got tired of seeing his face and listening his songs. I wouldn't even glance at the movie posters.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 12, 2007)

oye.... himessss... he sux bigtime...


----------



## blueshift (Apr 12, 2007)

Blockbuster? haha

That was the most funny statement I think.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 12, 2007)

dont talk of that looser brand, i go mad even hearing his name what to talk of his songs..................


----------



## kirangp (Apr 12, 2007)

I hate his songs but all gals go gaa-gaa over him....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> I hate his songs but all gals go gaa-gaa over him....



Lool. Gals go crazy for everything lool.


----------



## blueshift (Apr 12, 2007)

Even the boys do!

This must have been posted in Bandwidth Wastage section since Himesh is a waste.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Apr 12, 2007)

HImesh SUCKS! and his nasals (not songs) deserves the same faith.

I don't know why the film makers still want him to do their music. He is just so damn repetative----------

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!--


tHATS WHAT COMES TO MA MIND WHEN SUMONE SAYS HIS NAME!


----------



## RaghuKL (Apr 13, 2007)

Blockbuster it should be.... I mean drop a bomb near his house destroying everything in a block radius........

himesh sux BIG Time


----------



## Pathik (Apr 13, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey all u Himesh bashers .............. 
agar dum hai to tum bhi naak se gaake uski tarah popular ho jao...

whether u love him or hate him..he is the BEST


----------



## ambandla (Apr 13, 2007)

He was good until he started singing. Now, He is best of the worst. I just don't understand why he sings.When he sings, Mujhe to ulti aati hai. He is such a big sucker.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Apr 13, 2007)

Shasanka_Gogoi said:
			
		

> HImesh SUCKS! and his nasals (not songs) deserves the same faith.
> 
> I don't know why the film makers still want him to do their music. He is just so damn repetative----------
> 
> ...



Exactly...!
He sucks big time....I can't stand his howling...


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 13, 2007)

he he u all himesh bashers ...will see his film will be a big HIT...i bet ... only time will tell u


----------



## ambandla (Apr 13, 2007)

Many people (or most) switch to a different channel when they see this joker on the screen. Why do you think will they go and watch him for 2 1/2 hours? it's gonna be the biggest flop in the history of bollywood.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 13, 2007)

The problem with Himesh is that he has *Overexposed* himself. He is there in every 3 films out of 4. While he is a good music director, as a singer its time that he becomes selective about his singing.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 13, 2007)

People just love to intrude into people's privacy. But this guy is telling what happened in his life rather someone 'close' to him revealing things. So, it might be a hit.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 13, 2007)

people like himself will watch such a sucking movie.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Apr 13, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> he he u all himesh bashers ...will see his film will be a big HIT...i bet ... only time will tell u




I dont think his film is gonna be a hit but I know that even if a few go 2 watch him on the screen it will be just out of curiosity 2 see him of his cap and thats it.

Himesh has made a fool out of himself, he was better a music director than a psuedo singer cum actor!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 15, 2007)

Just riding in a limo with 2 bikes in front and a heli hovering above doesnt guarantee a hit. Just look at his face when he looks at the crowd in the trailer;no bloody emotions; zombie kahin ka; does he even looks like a hero????


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Apr 15, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Just riding in a limo with 2 bikes in front and a heli hovering above doesnt guarantee a hit. Just look at his face when he looks at the crowd in the trailer;no bloody emotions; zombie kahin ka; does he even looks like a hero????





Completely agreed!


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 15, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Just look at his face when he looks at the crowd in the trailer;no bloody emotions; zombie kahin ka; does he even looks like a hero????



That's the reason why the movie is made. He wants to tell why he never smiles and always wears that stupid cap!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 15, 2007)

If the movie have any romantic scenes(I bet there wont be any) then is that guy gonna remove his cap???? 
I mean there is no bloody way of kissing a girl with your cap on.

And I read in the delhi times that the budget of this movie is whopping 100crores. Better option: they should hve burned that money.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 16, 2007)

> If the movie have any romantic scenes(I bet there wont be any) then is that guy gonna remove his cap????
> I mean there is no bloody way of kissing a girl with your cap on


HAHHAHAHAHA   

completely agree


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2007)

Imagine if some one spots you watching this movie in a theatre, it will be a bigger shame then being caught watching a adult movie in a cinema hall.


----------



## ambandla (Apr 16, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Imagine if some one spots you watching this movie in a theatre, it will be a bigger shame then being caught watching a adult movie in a cinema hall.



Really really funny. yes. I totally agree.

Who is the unlucky producer for this movie


----------



## cynosure (Apr 16, 2007)

Dont know bout the producer but the Director is one of HR's best friends.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 17, 2007)

HEY 

DO NOT TALK ABOUT HIMESH RESHAMMIYA   

HE IS COMPLETELY A FOOLISH SINGER AND WILL BE FLOP  

HIS FILM WILL ALSO BE FLOOOOOOOOOP MAN  

   HIMESH KAMMENA, SOOAR, PILLA


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Rishabh ...watch ur language....its not advisable to post abuses on digit forum.......


----------



## whoopy_whale (Apr 17, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Just riding in a limo with 2 bikes in front and a heli hovering above doesnt guarantee a hit. Just look at his face when he looks at the crowd in the trailer;no bloody emotions; zombie kahin ka; does he even looks like a hero????



That's true...!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 17, 2007)

> HEY
> 
> DO NOT TALK ABOUT HIMESH RESHAMMIYA
> 
> ...





			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Hey Rishabh ...watch ur language....its not advisable to post abuses on digit forum.......


This thing is fine but "PILLA" is a cute gaali!!!
HAHAAH


----------



## faraaz (Apr 17, 2007)

This dude is way more popular in North India than South India...so I guess the movie will do well up north and not so well down south. Or maybe I'm just grossly mistaken in my assumptions. I dunno...all I know is:

1) The dude needs to shave, just lookin at him makes me itch
2) The dude needs to learn how to sing...I've seen rejects from the Indian Idol show sing better than he does...
3) He needs to write songs about more than just getting jilted...he's a one trick pony...


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 18, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> This dude is way more popular in North India than South India...so I guess the movie will do well up north and not so well down south. Or maybe I'm just grossly mistaken in my assumptions. I dunno...all I know is:
> 
> 1) The dude needs to shave, just lookin at him makes me itch



Me too, I cant stand third day's beard, wonder how he stands that much



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> 2) The dude needs to learn how to sing...I've seen rejects from the Indian Idol show sing better than he does...



Hindi mein kehte hai ki bhaens ke aage been bajane se koi fayda nahin. Same is teaching him how to sing.


----------



## Jerin (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey guys why you hate Himesh so much??????????

He has given musical hits like Tere Naam
Yeh Hai Jalwa,
Humraaz
,Kyon ki,
Maine Pyar Kyun Kiya,
Aitraaz
Asshiq banaye Aapne,
Aksar,
Tom Dick and Harry,
Namaste London,
Shakalaka Boom Boom
36 China Town
Tarzan the wonder car.

Allowed he`s singing a lot,but there`s nothing to hate so much .If you guys like him or not you may see his articles on my blog:*enjoyworld.blogpsot.com


Come on guys lets wait and watch what he does in his film.This film is said to be most expensive film made in India.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes its the biggest wastage of money done so far!!!
Just getting your @r$e kicked by a girl does not mean you will stop living and start singing the most unromantic (and unmusical and uneverything kinda) songs. Move on; but this guy has not; he will keep on showing that he was repeatedly kicked by some girl in real life and in every song!!


----------



## RaghuKL (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe instead of serenading his gf with some good romantic songs, he would have OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA and made her think "is this what i deserve" and also might scared her dog, giving it more competition in the howling dept.  the guy can consider starring in "Tarzan" movies if it all he wants to stick with filmy career


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 18, 2007)

I had seen trailers of Aap ka Suroor on TV ..and being an ardent fan of Himesh, I see songs arent very good  ... They are not like album "Aap ka Suroor"...Dekhte hai aage kya hota hai.........maybe he shud stop singing..as a music director he is the best


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Apr 18, 2007)

Jerin said:
			
		

> Hey guys why you hate Himesh so much??????????
> 
> He has given musical hits like Tere Naam
> Yeh Hai Jalwa,
> ...




I dnt think anyone has a problem with Himesh as a music director. Its the attitude he holds as a singer that i m sick of. And as far as the budget of his film goes, u dnt need 2 have a big budget to have a hit film,its compltely a waste of money!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 18, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> I had seen trailers of Aap ka Suroor on TV ..and being an ardent fan of Himesh, I see songs arent very good  ... They are not like album "Aap ka Suroor"...Dekhte hai aage kya hota hai.........maybe he shud stop singing..as a music director he is the best



Havent you heard the music of AR Rehman???? Dude he's the best. He has no compititor nearby. The like of HR and anu malik are simply a waste in front of him.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 18, 2007)

yaar AR Rehman aur HR ka aapas main koi comparison nahin hai...AR is definitely on a higher side...but its Himesh's tunes to which whole India is dancing..tell me one party or occasion or wedding where u wudnt hear "jhalak dikhla ja"


----------



## ambandla (Apr 18, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> yaar AR Rehman aur HR ka aapas main koi comparison nahin hai...AR is definitely on a higher side...but its Himesh's tunes to which whole India is dancing..tell me one party or occasion or wedding where u wudnt hear "jhalak dikhla ja"



We still hear Roja songs. 

Do you remember what was Himesh's first hit? How many in India listen those songs?

Shaadi mein songs bajne se Music Director best nahin hota. One whose music touches the heart is the best. 

naak se gaane se Best music director yaa singer nahin banta. Sur se gaane se banta hai.

Poora song mein same word repeat karne se best nahin hota. Lyrics should have meaning.

here is a hilarious and completely stupid and fully insane comment from Himesh, the mega-sucker:

In November 2006, Himesh remarked that Mukesh, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, and R D Burman used to sing nasally. He also claimed that he had thirty-six hits in a year, and none of the above mentioned artists "ever gave the same number of hits in a year"


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 18, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> We still hear Roja songs.
> 
> Do you remember what was Himesh's first hit? How many in India listen those songs?
> 
> ...



What a $ucker?!!   What he's trying to tell? He's better than Mukesh, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, and R D Burman?


----------



## faraaz (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like it...you know how some people are born great, some become great and some have greatness thrust upon them?? Himesh Bhai is the third category...


----------



## cynosure (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ I agree.

This guy is total waste. I saw the trailer of Aap ka Suroor today. Saw a scene in which HR's car (seeme like matiz modified) rolls over 3-4 times and still he was intact. These guys shoot their movee in the outer countries and still have so much of "oldness" in their movee. Like who the hell is going to buy that nothing happens to the car even after 4 rolls. HR wants to do a James-Bond-Aston-Martin kinda stunt.
And the tagline say that its a "real luv story" but HR is shown with a gun in his hand which he is pointing towards police (correct me if i m wrong but he had a gun). So that means Hr went to "vilaayat", cocked a gun, aimed at police maybe shot a fire or two, and came back.

I think I am being an absolute critic; but in HR's case, this is so much fun.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2007)

loooo khajoor taja taja taja khajoooor


----------



## krrrish (Apr 18, 2007)

this movie is a guranteed blockbuster .. nw m nt a himesh fan .. though i do like some of his songs .. bt  him turning into an actor seems a big joke to me .. bt i dnt hve any doubt tht the movie will do excellent in box office .. reasons : the movie is very stylish .. got foreign locations (masses go for tht ) .. will hve THE best promotion tht u hve evr seen for a bollywood movie ..d movie is still not shoot completely n they hve started promoting d movie is a justification to tht . 

n curosity is also one big factor .. many will go jst to c how bad he performed .. lol .


----------



## faraaz (Apr 19, 2007)

I just want to see him take his dratted cap off in the movie...I wouldn't mind watching it just for that...maybe he's BALD!!!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2007)

nasal singer!


----------



## ambandla (Apr 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> loooo khajoor taja taja taja khajoooor



ROFL



			
				krrrish said:
			
		

> this movie is a guranteed blockbuster .. nw m nt a himesh fan .. though i do like some of his songs .. bt  him turning into an actor seems a big joke to me .. bt i dnt hve any doubt tht the movie will do excellent in box office .. reasons : the movie is very stylish .. got foreign locations (masses go for tht ) .. will hve THE best promotion tht u hve evr seen for a bollywood movie ..d movie is still not shoot completely n they hve started promoting d movie is a justification to tht .
> 
> n curosity is also one big factor .. many will go jst to c how bad he performed .. lol .



I am sure, this movie will fail at box office. Agar ye hit ho jaaye gaa to HM kahegaa ki he is better than Kapoor's and Khan's


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 19, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> This guy is total waste. I saw the trailer of Aap ka Suroor today. Saw a scene in which HR's car (seeme like matiz modified) rolls over 3-4 times and still he was intact. These guys shoot their movee in the outer countries and still have so much of "oldness" in their movee. Like who the hell is going to buy that nothing happens to the car even after 4 rolls. HR wants to do a James-Bond-Aston-Martin kinda stunt.
> And the tagline say that its a "real luv story" but HR is shown with a gun in his hand which he is pointing towards police (correct me if i m wrong but he had a gun). So that means Hr went to "vilaayat", cocked a gun, aimed at police maybe shot a fire or two, and came back.



Don't you know? That's Bollywood's concept of a "true story". Distorting facts and presenting it as "true" is common in Hindi movies.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

krrrish said:
			
		

> this movie is a guranteed blockbuster .. nw m nt a himesh fan .. though i do like some of his songs .. bt  him turning into an actor seems a big joke to me .. bt i dnt hve any doubt tht the movie will do excellent in box office .. reasons : the movie is very stylish .. got foreign locations (masses go for tht ) .. will hve THE best promotion tht u hve evr seen for a bollywood movie ..d movie is still not shoot completely n they hve started promoting d movie is a justification to tht .
> 
> n curosity is also one big factor .. many will go jst to c how bad he performed .. lol .



Dude, theres something called reviews.
The newspaper on the sundays will carry the review(movee will get 1 outta 5 stars) and moreover the people who have seen the movee will come out of the cinema hall and tell the other people that movee was dud!!
So in any case, the movee wont be a hit.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 19, 2007)

No point in arguing with all Himesh Bashers here..i agree he looks horrible in Aap ka Suroor especially song assalum walekum


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

^^ I agree.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 19, 2007)

Link doesn't work...


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 19, 2007)

ye lo bina topi ka Himesh...source : himesh-reshammiya.com

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i493119_Himesh1.jpg


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

^^Kam se kam insaan to lag raha hai, movee mein to yeh jaanwar lagta hai!!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2007)

^ Sahi!


----------



## Chirag (Apr 19, 2007)

I read on orkut that he gonna smooch in the movie.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 19, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> I read on orkut that he gonna smooch in the movie.


With cap or without cap?


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

^^ He wont remove his cap at any cost. Lets see how he can do the impossible.

And yeah, the actress is the little girl who was in Koi mill gayaa and some other movees and even in serials like shaka laka boom boom.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 19, 2007)

^^
My frnd was saying she is jst 16-17 years old. Trailer is coming on mtv while me writing this post.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, but she looks quite mature by her face. I cudnt recognise her in the first place but yeah, she grew too fast I think  look her 2 years back in koi mil gaya and look her now!!!


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Apr 19, 2007)

Jerin said:
			
		

> This film is said to be most expensive film made in India.



May I remind u, Taj Mahal was also one of the costliest films to b produced in India, but one of the biggest disasters, in Hindi Cinema.


----------



## ambandla (Apr 20, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Yes, but she looks quite mature by her face. I cudnt recognise her in the first place but yeah, she grew too fast I think  look her 2 years back in koi mil gaya and look her now!!!




Isn't she Heroine in the Telugu movie "Desamuduru"? She looked gorgeous in that movie. name : Hanshika Motwani


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 20, 2007)

> My frnd was saying she is jst 16-17 years old.


yaar ladkiyon ka pata nahin lagta kab badi ho jaati hai


----------



## faraaz (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll say!! Check this out:

BEFORE - *im.rediff.com/movies/2006/sep/05hansika.jpg (September 05, 2006)

AFTER - *img.photoamp.com/i/thumbs/WCQKE.jpg (November 20, 2006)

WORD!!!


----------



## Chirag (Apr 20, 2007)

omg ye woh waali ladki hain. I thought she was some other gal. Itni jaldi badi ho gayi


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 20, 2007)

haan kuch jyada jaldi hi bari ho gayi.Make up ki wajah se


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

she must be 19 or 20 she looks mature par kitni jaldi badi ho gayi


----------



## ambandla (Apr 20, 2007)

Did she work in  Complan commercials?


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor girl!!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hormones!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 20, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Poor girl!!


 

I wonder how the hell she did alow him to smooch????????


----------



## cynosure (Apr 20, 2007)

^^ This is her first movee; shes getting a break dude!!!
Even Ayesha Takia(in not her debut), Vidya Balan and Mallika Sherawat smooched in their 1st movee.


----------



## krrrish (Apr 21, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Dude, theres something called reviews.
> The newspaper on the sundays will carry the review(movee will get 1 outta 5 stars) and moreover the people who have seen the movee will come out of the cinema hall and tell the other people that movee was dud!!
> So in any case, the movee wont be a hit.



agree completely with wht u said .. bt do remember tht this is india . people who give reviews r bought with money .. there r very very few people who dares to bash the stars . ( i think rajeev masand is one)

films like veer zaara go onto become one of the biggest hit ..while an awesome movie like swades fails to even becoming a hit . 

i dont hve any doubt tht himesh will fail miserably as an actor .. u cn jst sense it frm d trailors bt i still feel this movie will do very good at d boxoffice .


----------



## cynosure (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ I wont even see this movee but I'll tell anyone and everyone that Himesh sucks in the movie, part of publicity. 

"Watching and Listening to Himesh for 3 hours can be injurious to your health. Pregnant women and people with heart and brain diseases are advised to avoid the movie."
Issued in public intrest by a responsible citizen.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 4, 2007)

uhvkdhk said:
			
		

> roflmao
> 
> ALL THESE ĆRAPS AB0VE THIS P0ST AND BEL0W THIS P0ST ARE DUPLIĆATE USERNAMES 0F IMP0ST0R TEAM DIGIT
> 
> ...


is this a bot?


----------



## Chirag (Jul 4, 2007)

^^
Nope. Some sick guy..


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 4, 2007)

Well guys ..being a great fan of Himesh..I saw the movie ..its OK type..like a video album..Germnay shooting is beautiful..but some songs are changed like "Ya Ali" to dillagi ??? 

Some observations after seeing the movie :

1. He doesnt smooch Ria as publicised .
2. His name is HR in the movie ..HR ye HR woh..arre baba HR to Haryana ka registration no hai...should have called himeself Himesh to zyada accha hota..
3. Its not answered in the movie why he wears topi (its just style)
4. Why he is not smiling is answered cuz he lost his elder brother due to some brain disease..
5.Song tanhaiyan is cut ..only one para 
6. Film is like a video album..gud songs ..beautiful Germany shooting..no story..

Overall film chalegi..cuz more of curiosity


----------



## garefield (Jul 4, 2007)

i love his songs himesh rocks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2007)

movie is not at all good.. it is waste of money even if u rent pirated cds for 10 bucks. stay away from it!!!!


----------



## blueshift (Jul 4, 2007)

^ lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 6, 2007)

> it is waste of money even if u rent pirated cds for 10 bucks


because thats a cam version ..he he he


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 6, 2007)

Himesh Reshamia in Digit too! I finally found there is no escape from this thing! and about that movie 'i just dont give a       'ya know what! i hope it comes out as a big flop ....this guy's voice makes me puke


----------



## shri (Jul 6, 2007)

Check This out

IBN Video


----------

